# The Cosima Era - Your Thoughts



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Good day TC! For those of you who have heard "The Cosima Era", what do you think? Is there anything a Wagnerian singer like myself can gain from these recordings? Could it be a valuable learning tool or is it more of a novelty item?

I apologize if there is already a thread about this, but the search function doesn't agree with me & I haven't found many reviews elsewhere. Thanks for any info!!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I go with novelty item. The recording techniques of the era make it difficult to fully assess the quality of the singing, however it is an important historical document. I wasn't particularly taken with most of the singers and for historical wagnerian singing I would go first to recordings of Melchior and Flagstad (although I am not a Flagstad fan). The baritones and basses singing Wagner in the 30s and 40s at the Met were also superior in my opinion to those on the Cosima set.

There is one exception and that is the recording of Ernestine Schumann-Heink singing Erda's narration from Rheingold, a truly wonderful recording.

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I go with novelty item. The recording techniques of the era make it difficult to fully assess the quality of the singing, however it is an important historical document. I wasn't particularly taken with most of the singers and for historical wagnerian singing I would go first to recordings of Melchior and Flagstad (although I am not a Flagstad fan). The baritones and basses singing Wagner in the 30s and 40s at the Met were also superior in my opinion to those on the Cosima set.
> 
> There is one exception and that is the recording of Ernestine Schumann-Heink singing Erda's narration from Rheingold, a truly wonderful recording.
> 
> N.


.............................


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> There is one exception and that is the recording of Ernestine Schumann-Heink singing Erda's narration from Rheingold, a truly wonderful recording.
> 
> N.


Is this the one? She was 68. It's spine-tingling. I'd drop that ring like a hot potato.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Wow! She's really something. Thanks for sharing guys!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Is this the one? She was 68. It's spine-tingling. I'd drop that ring like a hot potato.


That's the one!

N.


----------

